# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Passing inspections without relevant certificate

## Arron

Hi. I think I am about to discover that two of the certificates that we need to present to our certifier to get our Occupation Certificate are now unobtainable. These relate to glazing - both the engineering side (ie whether the right type of glass was used) and the installation side. We had the work done some time ago and Im confident it was all too spec and done properly, but I never received the certificates and being not very good at paperwork I never noticed. I believe the company has folded and the two guys involved have left the district - anyway I cant trace them. 
Anyone know what happens in this case? I imagine, being the building industry, its fairly common? 
I dont want to talk to the certifier about it until I have a bit more background information. 
Cheers

----------


## Bros

The old saying applies, It is better to ask for forgiveness that ask for permission. If he is any sort of a bloke and can see you are not trying to put it over him it shouldn't be to bad as he will point you in the right direction. 
I have found building inspectors in our local council to be very helpful but that job has been contracted out to private certifiers.

----------


## intertd6

> Hi. I think I am about to discover that two of the certificates that we need to present to our certifier to get our Occupation Certificate are now unobtainable. These relate to glazing - both the engineering side (ie whether the right type of glass was used) and the installation side. We had the work done some time ago and I’m confident it was all too spec and done properly, but I never received the certificates and being not very good at paperwork I never noticed. I believe the company has folded and the two guys involved have left the district - anyway I can’t trace them. 
> Anyone know what happens in this case? I imagine, being the building industry, it’s fairly common? 
> I don’t want to talk to the certifier about it until I have a bit more background information. 
> Cheers

  normally the Windows will have a WERS certification which the manufacturer will have obtained for the design of the Windows to meet the standards,  smaller companies just use that certification when they use the component system, installation certification can be signed off by a competent person.
inter

----------


## Arron

> installation certification can be signed off by a competent person.
> inter

  So the person who signs off doesnt have to be the actual installer - just a competent person who is willing to inspect it and sign off ? Who would you generally get to do that? Some sort of freelance building inspector ?

----------


## JB1

Who’s the window manufacturer? 
There may be also the name of the glass manufacturer printed on the glass. 
lk

----------

